# Heating Questions



## MissMooRaw (Sep 16, 2011)

So I just got my girly and realized the custom cage we built her is just too massive for her right now so we have her in a 30 gallon storage tub at the moment.

I'm having an issue keeping her cage warm, I was using the 125 watt solar glo bulb and It had popped so I exchanged it for the 160 watt... When I read the paper the bulb comes with I noticed I should actually have the 125 watt for my medium-large cage anyway. But it wasn't warming up the whole cage. 

Where her hide box is it was really cool, but the area under the light was warm... I have a thermometer but haven't put it in to check the temps yet since we are in the middle of moving currently. I'm hoping when we set up her new cage we got, which is a 40 gallon cage, that maybe things will even out like they should but I'm a little unsure since the smaller cage wasnt as warm as it should be.

Also, I read that some people only use the mvb lights and maybe one regular house light for the other side of the cage. But how do you keep the temps up at night? Is it a good idea to invest in the ceramic heat emitters? The temps have dropped to the 50-60's as well, and the temps in the house are about the same as outside since the heaters working on catching up with the unusual weather changes, so that may be playing a role in her cage too.

I'm just getting worried that its too cool, I pulled her out of her hide box so we could mover her without her getting hurt and the moss was still damp but it was very cold, not humid at all. :C

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I've read and read and read over heating threads and humid hide threads but I get confused with all the various opinions on what someone does and then someone else disagreeing. I'm so confused :huh:


----------



## Steven. (Sep 16, 2011)

The problem with the tub is that its too open. It cant hold heat. Put her in the 40 gallon. Basking spot should be around 105-115 degrees. Cool side should be between 75-85 degrees at all times. Real important than they can warm up and cool off when they need. Theres a lot of products out there that you can use to keep the cool side up. Put a tank heater under her hide or run a 25w-45w house bulb on the cool side to keep temps up. As for basking, You have enough wattage on the solar glo to keep basking temps high. Just play with the disatnce. Lower or raise the bulb if possible or add more or less substrate to raise or lower whatever your using for a basking spot. Hope this was helpful.. By the way, what kinda tegu did you get?.. who did you get her from?...


----------



## MissMooRaw (Sep 17, 2011)

Steven. said:


> The problem with the tub is that its too open. It cant hold heat. Put her in the 40 gallon. Basking spot should be around 105-115 degrees. Cool side should be between 75-85 degrees at all times. Real important than they can warm up and cool off when they need. Theres a lot of products out there that you can use to keep the cool side up. Put a tank heater under her hide or run a 25w-45w house bulb on the cool side to keep temps up. As for basking, You have enough wattage on the solar glo to keep basking temps high. Just play with the disatnce. Lower or raise the bulb if possible or add more or less substrate to raise or lower whatever your using for a basking spot. Hope this was helpful.. By the way, what kinda tegu did you get?.. who did you get her from?...



Oh I need to make a thread for her, I got and AA from Bobby. 

I have her heat light over the hide right now, I need to get some plastic wrap so I can cover the wire top on her new cage and hold in humidity.

She's shedding so I'm trying not to bother her too much, I guess they don't eat when they are shedding either? She hasn't eaten the food I've offered for the past two days I'm guessing she's still settling in, or maybe she's just being picky. She ate a pinky when I got her and the next day she ate some ground turkey mix, she didn't eat the beef liver turkey or the salmon I offered yesterday and the day before :c

I'm going to put the thermometer in the cage today and measure the temps to see if they are where they need to be since we are moved in now. I'm hoping I can get this leveled out so she can be happy, I thought I had some of this stuff figured out, I'm getting there I guess :b


----------



## james.w (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't see how a 30 gallon tub would not be warm from a 160W bulb. I have a 160W on a 8' cage and temps are fine. You need to use a temp gun or thermostat with probe to get accurate temps. What enclosure are you using now, what are the temps, and what are you using to measure them? Do not use UTH for tegus, they burrow to escape the heat and if you have an UTH they will get warmer as they go down. It is not natural for them.


----------



## MissMooRaw (Sep 17, 2011)

james.w said:


> I don't see how a 30 gallon tub would not be warm from a 160W bulb. I have a 160W on a 8' cage and temps are fine. You need to use a temp gun or thermostat with probe to get accurate temps. What enclosure are you using now, what are the temps, and what are you using to measure them? Do not use UTH for tegus, they burrow to escape the heat and if you have an UTH they will get warmer as they go down. It is not natural for them.



I already knew about the UTH for tegus, I wasn't going to use it anyway. I can't find a temp gun where I live, I have an accurite thermometer that measures temp and humidity at the moment. I moved her into a 40 gallon zilla cage that has a screen top now, but I need to seal of the screen so it can hold in more humidity and moisture since it is too open right now.

I just put the thermometer in so I'm going to let it adjust and figure out what the temps are then so I guess I can post it here and get some help on what I need to do to adjust it. I have a feeling it's still too cold, I don't want to force her into hibernation by mistake, especially if I have to move her soon to have the landlord replace the carpet and get rid of some mold in the pantry (I have an air purifier by her so the mold wont bug her).


----------



## james.w (Sep 17, 2011)

What bulb are you using on the cage? 

If night heat is needed you can use a che or rhp. 

Temp guns can be ordered from proexotics.com


----------

